# Fasttech Shipping issues



## ASCIIcat (18/8/17)

So I decided I would try out Fasttech.
Wasn't a huge order, about $20. Mostly to try out their shipping times for future reference. However I got this message from them. Just wondering if anyone has had this issue before?

*Message #1*
_Thanks for your order. 

Sorry for that the shipping way you chose cannot ship e-cigarette related items to your country any more due to the strict custom security checking by your side, so as all the other ways we once tried. 

If you still want those items you ordered, we get a new way, registered airmail via Turkey Post which takes 12-16 days for delivery normally with no more charge. But we still cannot promise you it can pass the custom security checking from your side successfully. 

If you prefer to cancel the order for a refund directly, we would like to arrange upon we see your reply here. 

Please do let us know your decision in this ticket and keep this ticket open before we get all this done. 

And if we didn't get a reply in this ticket from you within 48 hours, we will directly cancel this order and refund back to your original payment gateway. 

In the last, we sincerely apologize for the inconvenience caused.
_
*Message #2*
_We got the reply from the shipping company that Turkey post can't ship items to your country currently.

We are checking with shipping agency for this issue if there is chance that Turkey post can still ship. The feedback will be informed once we have.

Would you like to wait for it or want to have a refund?_

_We deeply apologize for any inconvenience caused in this case. 

Thank you for your patience and understanding.
_​So after replying to them, saying that I would like to wait with regards to finding out if this other shipping option would be available, I got this response:
*Message #3*
_We found a new shipping service which can ship the package to your country. That is Belgium post which takes 7-25 working days in typically. But it is not officially pronounced on our website yet as we need to test its stability and reliability. And tracking message is available on http://www.17track.net/en/track.

Would you like to have a try with this new shipping service or would you like to ship it via Singapore post to have a try〉But we will not responsible for custom issue._​


----------



## TheV (18/8/17)

I had the first message with my second order. That was the end of it for me. They used the Turkey options and the items went on their way.
Both 1st and 2nd order arrived in SA in a timely manner. That is where the fun stopped.
I currently have 5 or 6 different orders, placed between May and July, sitting somewhere in SA.
Most of the items I don't really need urgently so I don't mind the inconvenience.
I'm getting a bit impatient waiting for the Pulse 22 and OG Goon though :|


----------



## ASCIIcat (18/8/17)

Maybe it would be wise to start using aramex's mail forwarding again. Though I don't order enough to really justify it for just myself.
I was just wondering if anyone else has had these issues. I have ordered from a couple places throughout Asia already and this is the only supplier that I have had issues with so far.


----------



## kev mac (18/8/17)

TheV said:


> I had the first message with my second order. That was the end of it for me. They used the Turkey options and the items went on their way.
> Both 1st and 2nd order arrived in SA in a timely manner. That is where the fun stopped.
> I currently have 5 or 6 different orders, placed between May and July, sitting somewhere in SA.
> Most of the items I don't really need urgently so I don't mind the inconvenience.
> I'm getting a bit impatient waiting for the Pulse 22 and OG Goon though :|


I have said this before on different threads but I really feel bad for my S.A. friends concerning their postal issues.
It makes me appreciate the U.S.P.S. 
Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (18/8/17)

kev mac said:


> I have said this before on different threads but I really feel bad for my S.A. friends concerning their postal issues.
> It makes me appreciate the U.S.P.S.
> Good luck.


Thanks. We need all the luck we can get!


----------



## Mahir (18/8/17)

What's the difference between buying from FastTech and 3FVape in terms of shipping?


----------



## TheV (18/8/17)

Mahir said:


> What's the difference between buying from FastTech and 3FVape in terms of shipping?


For me so far nothing. Ships out quick a enough. Gets to SA. wait wait and more wait
If there is a difference between their processing or shipping times it is completely negated by that mess that is your customs and postal service.
Obviously this is from the free shipping perspective.


----------



## ASCIIcat (18/8/17)

Customs here is absolutely useless as far as parcels go. I have a parcel that arrived in the country about 4 months ago, yet the post office still knows nothing of it. Just another aspect of living here I guess? 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 4


----------



## TheV (18/8/17)

ASCIIcat said:


> Customs here is absolutely useless as far as parcels go. I have a parcel that arrived in the country about 4 months ago, yet the post office still knows nothing of it. Just another aspect of living here I guess?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately nothing to be done about it. I received a package last month. I thought it was vape mail. I opened the box and there were LED light bulbs in there. I was super confused but eventually remembered that I had ordered these items at the beginning of 2016... :|

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jones (19/8/17)

from my experience so far, its not fastech its ZA postal services that is the delay

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mahir (19/8/17)

What's you guys experiences with DHL like?


----------

